# قداسة البابا شنودة.. لن ننساك



## My Rock (20 مارس 2012)

قداسة البابا شنودة.. لن ننساك
​
مشاعِرُنا مُختلطة بين مشاعِر حُزنٍ وخوفٍ وبين مشاعِر فَرح وتهليل.
فحُزننا هو لِفراقِ شخصك الغالي على قُلوب الشعب المسيحي بأسره
واما خوفُنا فهو لرحيلك عن هذهِ الأرض التي صَنعت فيها وصية المسيح 
واما فرحنا فهو لأنك أتممت الرسالة وأخذت الإكليل
وأما تهليلنا فهو لرِبحنا لكَ كشفيع سماوي عظيم

حُزننا لا يوصف لفِراقك يا أبونا الغالي فنِعم الأب وخير القائد أنتَ، فأين نحنُ في غيابكَ؟ 
هل ستُنسينا الأيام إبتسامتكَ المُطمئنة أم ستُنسينا كلماتِك المُهدئة لعواصِفِ حياتنا؟ من سيُحيي قداس الأحد غيرك.. كيف سَنسمع صوتاً آخر غير صوتِك؟
وجعنا ليس وجع شخصٍ بل وجع شُعوب وأوطان تَدمع لأجلِك.. وجعنا يمتدُ بين البُلدان والقارات يُردد إسمك.. لن ننساك. لن ننساك لأن حُزننا سيُذكرنا بشخصِكَ الغالي. لن ننساك لأننا نعرف إننا سَنلقاك من جديد، نعرف إننا سنرى إبتِسامتِكَ وسنسمعُ صوتكَ في الملكوت.

خوفُنا عظيمٌ من بَعدكِ فَمن سيقودنا من بعدك. من سيُلملِمُ شملنا ومن سيحفِظُ وحدتنا، فهل يوجدُ في الأرض مثلكَ؟ خائفين من مستقبل أنت لست فيه يا ابونا.. مُرتعِبين لما ستحملهُ الأيام من مصاعب في فراقك.. 
لكن لن ننساك لأن حزنا سيتحول لفرح بيقين لقائك وخوفنا سيتحول لثقة في المسيح الذي حَمانا تحتَ رعايتكَ في السنين الكثيرةَ الماضية وسيحمينا مِن جَديد تحتَ رعاية جديدة.

مبروك يا ابونا الأكليل ومبروك الجهاد الحسن. حياتُك هي لنا خيرُ مثالٍ خيرُ شهادةٍ حيةَ عن السيد المسيح. لن أزفك بدُموع الحزنِ والخوفِ بل سأزفك بدُموع الفَرح والتهليل. مبروك عليك الأكليل فأكليلكَ أسمى وأعظم من وجعي لفراقك. إن كانت السماء تفرحُ وتهللُ لأجل خاطئِ، فكيف حالُ السماءِ بكَ يا قديس يا طاهر؟ لن أشغل السماء بِهَمِ فِراقِكَ فحفلك أهم وأعظم. مبروك عليك الملكوت يا أبونا فلي الآن إتشياق أكبر ان اكون فيه.


يا إلهنا الصالح يا إله المراحم إرحم بشعبك وتحنن علينا يا سيد. أقلب وجع الفراق الى فرح يقين اللقاء من جديد. أقلب الخوف الى أشواق اللقاء من جديد. عزنا يا رب بروحك القدوس وأملأنا بسلامك وراحتك. داوي قلبنا المجروح لأجل فراق الغالي، أعطنا الصبر والسلوان على مفارقة البابا شنودة.
واثقين فيك يا سيد أنك كما حفظت شعبك في السنين الماضية ستحفظه من جديد. نصلي يا رب ان تختار من يقود شعبك من جديد. أعطي يا رب الحكمة والقوة والسلطان للشخص المناسب. لن نخاف من مستقبل أنت تعرف كل تفاصيله ولن نخاف من مجهول انت رتبت خلاصنا منه من عهود طويلة. لملم شملنا يا سيد وأحفظ وحدتنا كما حفظتنا تحت رعاية البابا شنودة. أعطنا ان نذكر قداسته.. لا تجعل رحيله عن أرضنا سبب ضعف لنا، بل أجعله يا رب صورة رائعة لحياة القداسة في شخصك القدوس. 
لك الملك لك القوة لك المجد من الأزل والى الأبد.. آمين.



هذا الموضوع مُخصص لذكر البابا شنودة بصلاة او تأمل أو نبذة. الكل مدعو للمشاركة بكل محبة.
قداسته قدم لنا الكثير.. لن ننساه ولن ننساه.. سنعبر عن عدم نسيانا لشخصه الحبيب في هذا الموضوع. أعطعي لقلبك فرصة ان يعبر عن مشاعره تجاه قداسته.. أعطي لقلمك فرصة ان يخط كلمة فيه.. أعطي لصوتك فرصة ان يُخبر عن حبك له..

أعطي لأنه علمنا العطاء..


----------



## ROWIS (20 مارس 2012)

*وداعاً، البابا شنودة*.


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

إلى اللقاء في ملكوت المسيح يا أبونا الغالي


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2012)

عزائنا أنك عند المسيح
صلى عنا واشفع فينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2012)

*زي ما جيتلي في عز منامي 
  وصيتك ليا هعملها 
وعد يا ابويا مش هكررها تاني 
*​


----------



## rana1981 (20 مارس 2012)

مع انه عرفت البابا بوقت متاخر عن طريق المنتدى 
بس انا بحبه كتير شخص رائع جدا ...كلامه بريح كتير  وكنت حس النور طالع من وجه
انا حزينه جداااااا لموته بس عزائنا الوحيد انه هلا هو مع المسيح


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]قداسة البابا المعظم مثلث الرحمات الأنبا شنودة الثالث ذهبي الفم .*​​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]فـيك رأينا أرثوذكــسـية الأيمان وأرثوذكــسية السـيرة معا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT] اذكرنا امام العرش السماوي*​​[/FONT]


----------



## mero_engel (20 مارس 2012)

واحنا بنوعدك يا قداسه البابا اننا هنحفظ وصاياك ونعمل بها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

أِشْفَعْلِي يَا مَنْ قُرْبِهِ تَحْيَاَ
لِيكُونَ الْمَوُعِدَ بَيْنَ يَدَاَهْ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ​


----------



## Fadie (20 مارس 2012)

على رجاء القيامة. ليس هو موت بل انتقال. مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداًَ.


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2012)

مش هقدر اقول غيرة انى بقى شفيعى ومش هينفع حد ياخد مكانتك فى قلبى 
بجد مش عارف اتخيل ان فى حد هياخد مكانتة 
ومش قادر استوعب انى هقدر احب بعدة


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2012)

*فقدنا رجل لم يكن رجلا لكنه كان قديسا عظيما عاش كالمسيح في تصرفاته

اتمني من الرب ان يعطي الجميع سلام و راحه عزائا 

سلام المسيح مع الكل 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 مارس 2012)

وداعا , قداسه البابا شنوده 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه.......


----------



## Basilius (21 مارس 2012)

*ان عشنا فللرب نعيش و ان متنا فللرب نموت , ان عشنا و ان متنا فللرب نحن 
نقدم التعازي لكل اهلنا في كنيستنا القبطيه لنياحه قامه روحيه كبيره من قاماتنا الروحيه في الكنيسه 
الى اللقاء قداسه البابا شنوده 
اشفع فينا امام المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا ويعيننا في هذا العالم البائس
*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 مارس 2012)

بابا شنوده  لن ننساك بمعني الكلمة 

انتا في قلوبنا الي ان نلقاك

شكرا اخي الحبيب روك علي اللفته الجميلة وبعد اذنك تم التثبيت


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2012)

*+*

أبي .. لا اكترث لمن يهاجمك من الاديان الاخرى .. لا اكترث لمن لم يلمسوا محبتك و ايمانك و وداعتك .. لا اكترث لهؤلاء .. ولكن اخبرني ابي ارجوك .. ماذا افعل لابناء الايمان عندما يلوكون سيرتك العطره في الافواه ؟ .. ماذا افعل يا ابي عندما يتهمونك بصفات هي ابعد ما تكون عن القصد الالهي الذي وضع فيك كوزنه انت مكلف بإثمارها ؟ .. 

أبي .. ألهذا الحد ضاع الكل ؟ .. ألهذا الحد انحرف الجميع عن الايمان القويم ؟! .. ألهذا الحد بردت محبة الكثيرين ؟ !! .. ارى من يهاجمك منهم و جسدك لم يبرد بعد !! .. و أرى من يعدد لك زلات إن كانت زلات .. و انا اراها قمة الحكمة و العقل .

هل اقول لهم يا أبي أذكروا محاسن موتاكم !!! .. هل وصل بنا الحال الي هذا الحد ؟!! ..

سامحني ابي .. انا في ثورة بالرغم من انني وعدتك ان احاول السير على نهجك ..


----------



## Twin (21 مارس 2012)

*في فكري وفي قلبي الكثير والكثير كي أقوله .... ولكني أفضل الصمت *
*فأنت تدرك ما بداخلي يدور ... وتعرف ما أريد أن أقوله*

*والي لقاء قريب *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2012)

*حبيبى البابا شنودة
لا أعرف ما يجب عليا قوله
لكنى عندما كنت أراك فى التليفزيون تعظ 
و أنت فى شدة المرض ... فى شدة الألم
أخجل من نفسى جدا
أعطيتنا مثالا للبذل و للعمل الروحى و لو حتى كنت فى أشد الآلام 

عندما رأيتك فى العظة الأخيرة 
و رأيت فى طريقة كلامك شدة الاعياء
شعرت فى قلبى بدنو ذهابك الى السماء
و قلت إنك أكيد ح تروح السماء قريب جدا

أذكرنى أمام عرش النعمة 
يا قديس العصر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مارس 2012)

*الله يعوض علينا في الفتره العصيبه دي براعي يستلم عصا الرعايه يكون مستحق و امين*

*ربنا يدبر*

*الي اللقاء يا قداسه البابا لا الوداع *

*الي اللقاء...*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف معلمنا وراعينا المنتقل مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
تعجز عن وصف شمعةالقرن العشرين
عن وصف ذهبى الفم لعصرنا الحديث
عن شاعر ابدع فى اختيارات كلمات يعبر بها عن حبة لمسيحة ومسيحيتة ولشعبة
لانملك الا ان ننظر الى فوق ونقول الارض قدمت هدية ثمينة جدا على قلوبنا للسماء فنطلب من صاحب السماء والارض معا ان يكون معنا فى هذا الظرف الاليم جدا على قلوبنا


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times] ** [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]رسالة  يعقوب[/FONT]*


*1:                  2 احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة 
*
*
*[/FONT]


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2012)

هتفضل بابانا على مر السنين


----------



## M a r i a m (21 مارس 2012)

*ما  اصعب ان تتحول الحياه الي ذكري..وما اصعب ان يتحول صوت الصديق من الكلام  الي الصمت..وما اصعب ان انسانا كنت تراه بنظرك بالعيان لا تعود تراه الا  بالايمان..ولكننا بالايمان لنا رجاء في محبه وعدالة ربنا يسوع المسيح..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2012)

*ان كان هناك حزن فهو ع أنفسنا لاننا ع يقين انك الان ف مكان افضل يليق بمكانة القديسين
صلى عنا يا سيدنا واذكرنا أمام عرش الديان
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (21 مارس 2012)

*بدمع العين اكتب يا ابا عطوفا 
بنزف القلب اخط مرثاتى يا راعيا امينا 
لست ارثى بنحيب 
لكنى ارثى ضعف ابناء فقدوا اباهم 
ارثى ضعف قطيع اختفى راعيه 
ارثى رجل انفرد فى عصره 
ارثى شخصا قدم مثالا للحب والغفران 
ارثى شخصا علم فاثر فى تلاميذه 
ارثى شخصا عبد فاقترب من قلب سيده 
كنوز الحكمة اعطيت له بالروح 
وينبوع محبه تفجر فى قلبه من سيده النبع الاسمى 
هنيئا لك ملكوت السموات
هنيئا لك نهاية مجيدة لطريق صعب ومؤلم سرت فيه 
وباب ضيق اتقنت الدخول منه 
الى اللقاء حبيب المسيح 
الى اللقاء 
حبيب الكنيسة 
الى اللقاء حبيب كل من عرفك وسمع منك وراى انجيلا مرئيا فى حياتك*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2012)

بداخلي الكثير والكثير من المشاعر
من الم وحزن وشجن وفرح وتهليل 
فكل لغات العالم وكل حروف الهجاء
لن تؤفي حقك يا أعظم إنسان عاش في هذا العصر
وترك الكثير والكثير كوصيه ورساله حيه 
لكي يسلك عليه اولاده من بعده

لم يسعفني الحرف ولا الكلمات

لذا " سأصمت حتي يتكلم الرب "

اشفع عنا يا شفعينا المعاصر
البابا شنودة أنت شمعه مضئ 
ستظل في حياة اولادك تنير لهم الطريق
حتي المنتهي


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2012)

شعبك بيحبك يا سيدنا 
متزعلش مننا 
الصدمة والم الفراق 
كانوا اكبر من طاقتنا وتخيلنا


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 مارس 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
اذكرنا امام العرش​*


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2012)

مستحيل ننساك يا مثلث الرحمه  يا قديس يا عظيم يا حبيب المسيح

كنت ومازلت سندنا فى الحياه 

مفيش كلمه توفيك حقك انت قامه وقيمه كبيره اوى  انت الهرم الرابع  لكل المصريين

صللنا امام عرش النعمه 

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 مارس 2012)

*وحشتنى اوى يا أبى *
*و حشتنى ضحكتك و عظاتك يا معلم الأجيال ..*
*اشفع من اجلى و من اجل كل مسيحى*​


----------



## fouad78 (21 مارس 2012)

يكفي أن الكرسي لم يفقده بساطته وتواضعه
استطاع أن يصل إلى قلوب الملايين بضحكته الجميلة وتواضعه المذهل
وحتى أن الكثير من الغير مسيحيين لم يجدوا صعوبة في أن يعتبروه أبوهم

هنيئاً لك الإنتقال إلى أرض النعيم، وساعدنا لتجاوز آلامنا في أرض الشقاء​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 مارس 2012)

*تعلمنا منك الكثير يا سيدنا على اختلاف طوائفنا ووجهات نظرنا
كنتَ دائم الدعم والمحبة لفلسطين وشعبها وقضايا المنطقة
ربنا يعوّض الكنيسة والشعب القبطي برجل حكيم مثلك*


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2012)

*فعلا لن أنسى شخصيا هذا الرجل المحبوب و الذى هو حى الأن فى قلوب الملايين*


----------



## besm alslib (21 مارس 2012)

*من زمان كتير سمعت عن قداستك *​ 
*وقتها كنت بحترمك كتير*​ 
*بس من اللي سمعتو عنك *​ 
*من المنتدى ومن كلماتك اللي قراتها فيه *
*وعظاتك اللي شفتها عالنت ومحبة الكل الك*​ 
* صرت احبك  احترمك واغار عليك  واعصب من اي كلمه ممكن تمسك بسوء *​ 
*حلم من احلامي كان اني في يوم احضرلك قداس او اشوفلك محاضره مباشر*​ 
*لكن الحلم ضل حلم *​ 
*عزائي او عزائنا الوحيد بس انك ارتحت من الامك الجسديه و العذابات الارضيه المستمره*​ 
*وانك هلا مع القديسين والرسل في حضرة حبيبنا الغالي يسوع*​ 
*اتهنى يا ابونا الغالي بقرب حبيبك اللي اتحملت كتير منشان اسمه وكلمته *​ 
*واطلبنا منه يحمينا يحمي اسرنا وبلدنا وينور طريقنا ويقدر ينتشلنا من شر انفسنا *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 مارس 2012)

*اكيييييييييييد مش هنسااااك​​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2012)

اخيرا يا سيدنا روحت لحبيبك--- يا حبيب يسوع المسيح-- كنت عايز تعيش له وحده على الارض لكن مشيئته كانت عكس مشيئتك--- و قبلت بمحبه و بذلت كل جهد-- رغم ان حنينك للجبل و المغاره كان يمرمرك--- لكنك اكملت بمحبه-- مبروك فرح السماء-- لقد إهتذت الارض من الحزن و قفت شوارع البلد --
كل هذا على الارض ---اتصور فرح السماء بك---


----------



## bob (21 مارس 2012)

*اتعلمت منك كتير سمعت صوتك و لازلت اسمعه في عظاتك في تأملاتك في نصايحك في ضحكك في بكائك في صمتك
يا سيدنا انت كنت مثالي في تطبيق " كونوا ودعاء كالحمام و حكماء كالحيات" كنت طيب كالخروف و قوي كالاسد
علمتني عقيدة و تاريخ كنيستي و حفظتني انجيلي
يا سيدنا انت سكنت قلبي قبل عقلي و بقيت ليا شفيع في السما يصلي لاجلي
اذكرني اما عرش النعمة
*


----------



## zezza (21 مارس 2012)

استحالة انسى ضحكتك يا سيدنا و طيبة قلبك كنت جبل عمره ما اتهز ولا انحنى 
عزائى الوحيد انك فى احضان القديسيين و مع المسيح 
من اول يوم ليك على الارض لاخر يوم تعب فى تعب آن الاوان تستريح رغم ان ده هيتعبنا كلنا ...!


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

​اليــــــــــوم الاربعـاء 21 / 3 / 2012 العظه الاسبوعية

 لصاحب القداسة والغبطة ا...لبابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث عظة بعنوان

 أنــــــــــــــا فـــــــــى السمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

 يتحدث فيها عن ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذن .. يعبر فيها بقصيدة من أشعاره عن ما رأته هاتان العينان المغمضتين فى صلاة وتأمل

 وطبيعى سيجيب على أسئلة شعبه ومن أهمها

 1_ أيه أحساسك بربنا؟؟
 2_أيه اللى شفته و تعرفه عن صفاته ؟؟
 3_وشعبك يقولك : بنحبك يا بابا
 4_عاوزين فكاهة وضحكة قداستك


----------



## أرزنا (21 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح
الله معك يا بابانا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

*إن كنا خسرناك راعيا لنا على الأرض

لكننا كسبناك شفيعا لنا فى السماء 

فطوبى لك أيها الراعى الآمين

طوباك بدخولك فرح سيدك

أذكرنى أمام المسيح​*


----------



## فادية (21 مارس 2012)

*اذكرني وعائلتي امام عرش النعمة يا قديس*​


----------



## rania79 (21 مارس 2012)

اكيد انت حاسس بينا زى مكنت بتحس بينا وانت معنا ع الارض
اتشفع لينا قدام عرش النعمة ياسيدنا


----------



## Eva Maria (21 مارس 2012)

*في كل مرة احاول فيها التعبير عن حزني لوفاة البابا أتراجع 

فلا اجد الكلمات المناسبة والتي توفي حق البابا شنودة 

الى اللقاء أيها الأب العظيم 

كلي ثقة بان الحياة لن تعود كما كانت من بعد انتقالك 

*


----------



## Abd elmassih (22 مارس 2012)

*  			إن سعادة المسيحي في  			السماء.

 			*  			ومكان محنته  			الأرض.

 			*  			والممر من المحنة إلى السعادة هو الموت.
القديس كبريانوس

*   
*

​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *في كل مرة احاول فيها التعبير عن حزني لوفاة البابا أتراجع
> 
> فلا اجد الكلمات المناسبة والتي توفي حق البابا شنودة
> 
> ...


فعلا   استاذة ماريا
هناك اشخاص يمرون بحياة الانسان لا يعو ضون عند فراقهم


----------



## Jane2 (22 مارس 2012)

*ايجي لاين EG Line*

امضيت حياتى وانا فى الاسلام احترم البابا شنودة واستمتع بمشاهدة صلاته
 فى قداس الاعياد بالتليفزيون
وعندما عرفت طريقى مع يسوع احببت البابا شنوده لانى عرفته حق المعرفة

والان كل ما اثق فيه انه لم يمت...فالموت هو الابتعاد عن الاحياء وترك الارض

البابا شنودة لم يمت بل تغلغل فى قلوبنا وعقولنا انتقل للحياة بداخلنا
ومازال معنا على الارض يشاهدنا ويرى احزاننا وافراحنا ويشفع لنا عند ربنا

يابابا زى ماحنا جوة قلبك وانت حاسس بينا وبتتشفع لينا انت كمان فى قلبنا

وبتجرى فى عروقنا وعمرنا ماهننساك..ارجوك يابابا اذكرنى عند حبيبك يسوع واتشفع لى


----------



## bashaeran (22 مارس 2012)

لك المجد يا رب ولك الحمد لانك كنت تعمل في اشخاص من ذريتك الا وهو بابا شنودة ؟ حقا كان حبيب المسيح فبمبروك النعمة الالهية التى استحقتها الان وكنت مستحق لها وتعيشها قبل الان سيدي لتكن عون لكل مسيحي يوما سمعك وانت تضحك وانت تفرح القلوب وانت تناجي بكلمة الله في الانجيل وتواسي الحزانة وتشبع افكارنا بالانجيل لك مني انا عبد الخاطي بتنهاني بزهور النرجس من جبل سفين المطل علينا المعطرة ان تقبل طلبي وترحمنا جمعيا وداعا ابي الحبيب ولك الراحة في الابدية امين وتعازي لشعب المصري والله يواسيكم .


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

اذكرنى يا سيدنا واذكر شعب المسيح فى كل مكان

+ صليلينا كلنا كلنا يا بابا علشان نبقى معاك فى السما ونشوفك تانى 
آمين


----------



## geegoo (22 مارس 2012)

من 20 سنة سمعت وعظة ليك يا سيدنا عن الأنبا ابرآم القديس
قلت في بدايتها " ان الفم ليتقدس اذا ذكر اسم الأنبا ابرآم "
اسمح لي أقول زي ما علمتني و ما نسيتش من يومها 
*إن الفم يتقدس بذكر إسمك الغالي يا بابا شنودة
و إن القلب يتطهر حينما يذكر محبتك للمسيح و للكنيسة 
و إن العقل ينضبط حين يذكر نسكك و زهدك و توحدك و صلاتك و كلماتك*
أنا لا أستحق من الأساس أن أتكلم عنك
و لكني طامع في تواضع محبتك
أن تذكرني و شعب الكنيسة أمام الله محب البشر
لكي يتحنن و يرسل لنا من يكمل طريقك
و يحفظ الكنيسة و الرعية بأمانة

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2012)

عارف يا بابانا انت دلوقت بتعملنا درس بصمتك اعمق بكثير من الكلام
وهو أن نتأمل السماء ونشتهي العشرة مع يسوع مثلما كنت تشتهي انت
وفنصنع لانفسنا طريق كي نسلك فيه بالحق والمحبه والايمان
حتي نصل اليك في المنتهي ونراك مع حبيبك يسوع
فصلي عن كل واحد فينا وعن ضعف اولادك
لكي يقوينك يسوع المسيح ويسندنا حتي يأتي اليوم المحدد للقاء
وتفرح قلوبنا بالعشرة مع حبيبنا كلنا مخلصنا يسوع


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2012)

*عمرى ما هنساك هفتكر كل كلمة قولتها لنا 
ان خسرناك اب على الارض لكن كسبناك شفيع وان كنت وحشتنى اووووووووى 
اشفع لنا يابابا شنودةة وخلاص اولادك 

*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 مارس 2012)

ساراك قريبا فى السماء يا قداسه البابا​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 مارس 2012)

الي السماء يا ابي القديس الي احضان ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب يا شفيعي الامين


----------



## yousry zaki (22 مارس 2012)

*أذكرنا ياقدس قداسة البابا شنوده بعرش النعمه *​


----------



## pocy cat (22 مارس 2012)

وحشتنى قوى يا بابا انا عارفه انك ف مكان احسن وبارضو هاتشوف مشاكل شعبك وتصليلها كانك معانا بس هاتوحشنا ضحكتك....ووجودك كل اربع ف الاجتماع.....ولما بتيجى بعد كل مشكله وتطمنا وتقولنا ربنا موجود ...احنا مع كل اللى عدينا فيه ده كنا بنتصبر لاننا عارفين انك بتصليلنا وعارفين حكمتك وتفكيرك وصلاتك القويه ف الازمات سبتنا هاتوحشنى خااااااااااااااااالص وهانفتقدك معانا صليلنا واشفع فينا عند بابا يسوع بحبك خاااااااااااااااالص يااطيب واحن واحلى واحكم بابا


----------



## zama (23 مارس 2012)

ما أثر بي ، هو براءة أبتسامتك ، أتطلع لـ هذا فقط ..


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (23 مارس 2012)

رح نشتاقلك كثيييييييير يا قداسة البابا، لست قبطية ولكنني تأثرت لرحيله كثيراً، كنت أحبه ومازلت أحبه وسأحبه إلى المنتهى... الرب أعطى والرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً ++++


----------



## fullaty (23 مارس 2012)

هنيئا لك الدخول لفرح سيدك
هنيئا لك الفرودس والراحه من كل تعب 
هنيئا لك الحياه فى احضان القديسين
هنيئا لك لقاءك الاول مع والدتك فى عيد الام
هنيئا لنا شفاعتك وصلواتك من اجلنا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 مارس 2012)

ربنا ينيح نفسه
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة يا سيدنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

​

*دايما في قلوووووووبنا​*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (23 مارس 2012)

الرب يباركك أختي دونا...

يا ريت الأخ الأنطاكي يشوف التعليق، أولاً مشكور على السؤال عني بس عم بنشغل بحصص التوجيهي،، صلولي كثير حبايبي... الرب يباركك أخي الأنطاكي ويبارك الجميع.....


----------



## تـ+ـونى (23 مارس 2012)

اذكرنى يا سيدى امام من احبك فاحببته
​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2012)

*كما قال الكتاب 
*
*جاهدت الجهاد الحسن
 وأكملت السعي 
وحفظت الايمان 
وأخيراً وضع لي أكليل البر
الان
وبعد ان حفظت الايمان القويم
ارقد فى  سلام يا سيدن**ا
*​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2012)

*طوباكا يا بابانا القديس*

لا أجرؤ على الكلام عن قديس عاش القداسة المسيحية كما ينبغي أن يعيشها كل مسيحي. لا أجرؤ ... لأن الصغير لا يتكلم عن الكبير.
 
ولكني أجد العزاء في ترديد موعظة ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح على الجبل في إنجيل متى الأصحاح الخامس:
 
3. «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. ...... لك الملكوت يا قداسة البابا لأنك واحد منهم أن لم تكن أولهم.
4. طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. ..... ومن ينسى دموعك التى ذرفتها أمام الملايين - تلك ما رأينا ولكننا لم نرى دموعك من أجل أبنائك التي في الخفاء والتي  لربما كانت تقطر دما.
5. طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. ..... وداعتك كانت المثل الأعلى لي شخصيا وقد تمثلث في هدوئك الرائع وإبتسامتك الدائمة.
6. طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. ..... كلنا رأينا سعيك وراء البر لأبنائك ولغير أبنائك.
7. طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. ..... رحمت الكثيرين بصلواتك من أجل خلاص نفوسهم.
8. طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.   ..... نقاء قلبك كان يظهر على الدوام في نقاء محياك.
9. طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. ..... آمين آمين آمين يا صانع السلام بإمتياز.
10. طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. ..... حتى الطرد عندما نفيت عن كرسيك كان بركة لك، وقلت قولتك الشهيرة من الدير: "حيث يكون البابا يكون كرسيه"
11. طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. .... الذين عيروك يا بابا وقالوا عنك كلمات شريرة كذبا مدحوك بعد رحيلك والرب يعلم حقيقة ما في قلوبهم. أما الذين لا يزالون يقولون كلام الشر فلهؤلاء نرفع صلواتنا لكي يفتح الرب عيون قلوبهم ويعاينون نوره فيؤمنون ويخلصون.
12. افْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.  ...... قداستك الآن فَرِحٌ ومُتَهللٌ في السماوات.
13. «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ.   ...... لقد كنت حقا ملح الأرض في مصر وخارجها ونشكر الرب أنك كنت ملحا لم يفسد.
14. أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ ..... نور تعاليمك سيبقى ظاهرا للأجيال التي سترى النور لسنين قادمة كثيرة.
15. وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ.  ..... حاولوا كثيرا أن يضعوك تحت المكيال ولكن اقوالك بقيت على المنارة لجميع الذين في البيت وخارجه.
16. فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. لقد تمجد أبانا الذي في السموات في أعمالك الحسنة وسيتمجد الى الأبد في أعمال جميع الذين سيسرون على خطاك التي هي خطى المسيح.

الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَفْرَحُونَ. يَبْتَهِجُونَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَيَطْفِرُونَ فَرَحاً.​


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

28 حرفا يعجزون عن وصفك يا معلم الاجيال


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2012)

* 
 قداسة البابا المعظم مثلث الرحمات الأنبا شنودة الثالث ذهبي الفم .

فـيك رأينا أرثوذكــسـية الأيمان وأرثوذكــسية السـيرة معا.

وكما قال الكتاب 

جاهدت الجهاد الحسن
وأكملت السعي 
وحفظت الايمان 
وأخيراً وضع لي أكليل البر

الان
هنيئا لك الملكوت

اذكرنا امام العرش السماوي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2012)

حبيبى يا بابا شنودة


أنت هتوحش عينى وقلبى لكن هلاقيلك بصمات
هفضل حاطط صورك جنبى 
هفضل شايل ليك جوايا حاجات


----------



## emadramzyaiad (25 مارس 2012)

عزائنا أنك عند المسيح
صلى عنا واشفع فينا


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2012)

*ان البابا شنوده مازال حياً فينا فى اعماق قلوبنا بتعاليمه النقيه وسيرته العطره الروحانيه وجهاد خدمته*​


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2012)

تمر الايام وتزداد لوعة الفراق ابينا الحبيب


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2012)

أخذنا عهد ان لا ننسى وجهك،، ضحتك.. إبتسامتك.. صوتك.. وعضاتك وأمثالك..
لكن إن شغلنا العالم عن السلوك بدرب القداسة مثلك، لا تنسانا.. أذكرنا امام عرش النعمة..


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2012)

هو انا شوفتك في حلمي بجد انت جتلي
ولا انا من كتر تفكيري فيك اتهيائلي
مش عارفه ولا فاكره غير ملامحك قدامي
وابتسامتك الجميله
مهما نسيتك انا فواثقه انك حاسس بيا وهتذكرني امام عرش النعمه
بحبك يا بابا شنودة قوي


----------



## ohannes (26 مارس 2012)

من أمن بي وإن مات  مسيحيا
بابا عظيم ....مواقف ورسالة عظيمة  قدمها  البابا لعموم شعب مصر 
الله يرحمو 
سنفتقدك كثيرآ


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*نعم ياسيدنا كنت انجيلا يعيش بيننا فهنيئا لك احضان القديسين وطغمات الملائكة اذكرنا  امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

*السماء تستقبل سيدنا قداسة البابا شنوده بفرح عظيم والرب يسوع يضع على رأسه اكاليل كثيرة...!!*​



الإكليل الأول لقداسة البابا: إكليل البر الذى وهبه له الله، لأنه عاش بارا وقريبا من قلب الله، يسلك بحسب الإنجيل بكل أمانة


الإكليل الثانى الذى ناله قداسة البابا شنوده هو اكليل البتولية حيث كرس كيانه كله لله


الإكليل الثالث لقداسةالباباشنوده اكليل الرهبنة لأن شعاره كان"من لي في  السماءومعك لا اريد شيئا في الارض" نعم لقد انحل من الكل للإرتباط بالواحد


الإكليل الرابع اكليل الرعاية حيث رعى شعبه بطهارة وبر كل ايام حياته كان  يتذكر دائما قول رئيس الشمامسة(استلم عصا رعاية الشعب من يدك يطلب دمها)
وهو الآن امام الله ينال مكافأة الرعاية الأمينة


الإكليل الخامس التعليم حيث كانت عظاته نورللعالم وهى السهل الممتنع تناسب  الجميع والكتب والمقالات والأحاديث التلفيزيونيةحقاهو ذهبى الفم الجديد


الإكليل السادس اكليل العلم اللاهوتى والعقيدى والمقارن بكفاءة ممتازة ياريت نتعلم منها

  


الإكليل السابع الذى ناله قداسة البابا شنوده اكليل خدمة الفقراء فقد كان  يشرف بنفسه على لجنة البروكان يحب الفقراء بحنان حقيقى كما احبهم المسيح




*مما أعجبنى عن قداسة البابا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

كل ميزة في البابا شنودة تصنع وحدها بطريركا !!

أليس من العجيب ان الكثيرين ممن هاجموا البابا شنودة يبكون عليه!

البابا شنوده الثالث ملاك عاد اللى موطنه

مما قرأته


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7LLsdEMDIs8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## remonroushdy (27 مارس 2012)

*معجزه للبابا شنوده*

انا حصلت معايا معجزه مع البابا شنوده 

فجر يوم الاثنين الموافق 19-3  زرنا الكاتدرئيه عشان ناخد بركه البابا شنوده ونلقي نظره الوداع انا وزوجتي وابني عمره سنتين بس وقفنا كتير قوي من الساعه 1 صباحا حتي الساعه 4.5 في طبور كبير وزحمه لا توصف وبعد ده كله قفلوا الباب ومعرفناش ندخل زعلنا جدا ولومنا الباب شنوده ان احنا معرفناش ندخل وقررنا نمشي وبعد ما مشينا فوجئت زوجتي ان الشنطه مش موجوده رجعنا واحنا زعلنين ندور عليها   
وبعدين لقناها بس المحفظه مش موجوده بصراحه زعلنا وقولنا بقي يا بابا شنوده نيجي نزورك يومين منعرفش نشوفك وفي الاخر نتسرق وفجأه جيه واحد ما نعرفوش وقالنا في ناس لقيت محفظه وفعلا طلعت ان حد اخد الفلوس ورماها زطبعا فرحنا لأن المحفظه كان فيها كل الاوراق والرخص وكارت البنك والبطاقه الخ ........  وأول لما قولنا اشكرك يا رب واحنا ماشين بنخبط علي باب بالصدفه فتحوا لينا  الباب ودخلنا احنا الثلاثه بس وشوفنا البابا شنوده وقفنا نصلي عنده فتره طويله رغم وجود الاف  وطبعا اعتذرنا ليه  عن سوء ظننا وما اجمل ان تشعر ان الباب شنوده ما بيزعلش حد وشعرنا بسلام غير عادي مع شفعنا الجديد الباب شنود ه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

remonroushdy قال:


> انا حصلت معايا معجزه مع البابا شنوده
> 
> فجر يوم الاثنين الموافق 19-3  زرنا الكاتدرئيه عشان ناخد بركه البابا شنوده ونلقي نظره الوداع انا وزوجتي وابني عمره سنتين بس وقفنا كتير قوي من الساعه 1 صباحا حتي الساعه 4.5 في طبور كبير وزحمه لا توصف وبعد ده كله قفلوا الباب ومعرفناش ندخل زعلنا جدا ولومنا الباب شنوده ان احنا معرفناش ندخل وقررنا نمشي وبعد ما مشينا فوجئت زوجتي ان الشنطه مش موجوده رجعنا واحنا زعلنين ندور عليها
> وبعدين لقناها بس المحفظه مش موجوده بصراحه زعلنا وقولنا بقي يا بابا شنوده نيجي نزورك يومين منعرفش نشوفك وفي الاخر نتسرق وفجأه جيه واحد ما نعرفوش وقالنا في ناس لقيت محفظه وفعلا طلعت ان حد اخد الفلوس ورماها زطبعا فرحنا لأن المحفظه كان فيها كل الاوراق والرخص وكارت البنك والبطاقه الخ ........  وأول لما قولنا اشكرك يا رب واحنا ماشين بنخبط علي باب بالصدفه فتحوا لينا  الباب ودخلنا احنا الثلاثه بس وشوفنا البابا شنوده وقفنا نصلي عنده فتره طويله رغم وجود الاف  وطبعا اعتذرنا ليه  عن سوء ظننا وما اجمل ان تشعر ان الباب شنوده ما بيزعلش حد وشعرنا بسلام غير عادي مع شفعنا الجديد الباب شنود ه


المجد ليك يارب
معجزة جميلة قوى

بركة قداسة البابا شنودة تكون معانا كلنا آمين


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

صور للبابا حبيبنا





 ​


----------



## krm schumacher (27 مارس 2012)

*اشفع لينا سامح شعبك*

+ قداستك يا بابا شنوده اعطيتنا كلى المحبه سامح شعبك لأنه انا الخاطى حزنت على حزنك كتير من شعبك وطلباته الجسد اولآ:94:


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2012)

*ومين يقدر ينساه .... ده بقي في القلب ساكن*​


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2012)

*البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة ملاك فى صورة انسان كان عايش معانا على الارض والان عايش فى السماء 
اذكرنا ياسيدنا امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## هناء2012 (27 مارس 2012)

سكنت يا فرحتنا السما مبروك عليك الملكوت فارقتنا ضحكتنا للابد ومن تانى مش راح تعود ياترى ممكن نعوضك والزمن علينا يجود عزانا الوحي انك فرحان والالم ليك مش راح يعود سيتنا يتامى على الارض ل نملك غير الدموع 



اهاء الى روح قديس العصر وكان نفسى اشوفك اوى وده سبب حزنى :94:


----------



## happy angel (28 مارس 2012)

*الله يسمع صوت صمتنا ودرك معانيه وكل ما نعانيه (من اقوال قداسة الباباشنودة)*​


----------



## Bekhiet (28 مارس 2012)

*حبيب الملايين*

*قداسة البابا شنودة.. لن ننساك وشكرا جزيلا للرب ولشفاعتك لى فى رسم صورة جديدة بالأمس27مارس2012*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2012)




----------



## vetaa (30 مارس 2012)

*بحــــــــبك يا راعينـــــــــا
وجوه قلوبنا دايما
بجد مسبتناش بقيت معانا بقوه اكتر 
شكرا ليك واقف جنبنا بشكل
معجزى 
*​


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2012)

*وحشني كلامك وحضورك*​


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

تمر الايام وتزداد الالام الفراق والاشتياق لك يا معلمنا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 مارس 2012)

لم ولن ننسى أبى الغالى البابا شنودة الثالث 

وهل أحد يقدر أن ينسى أبيه الذى ترك فيه بصمة تعاليمة .

صحيح أنا فرحانة يا أبى 

 إنك إستريحت من شقاء العالم و عناء الجسد 

وتتمتع الآن برؤية حبيبك و إلهنا المسيح وجميع القديسين 

فهنيئاً لك بحياة الملكوت ..

حيث ينبطق عليك الآن قول معلمنا بولس الرسول :-

(( جاهدتُ الجهاد الحَسن .أكملتُ السعى . والآن وضع لى إكليل البر )) 

ولكنى حزينة جداا لبعدى عنك .........

فأنت لم تبعد عنى .. بالعكس انت الآن إقتربت منى أكثر من الأول .

ولكن عينى أنا هى التى تشتاق إلى رؤية قداستك .

وأُذنى تشتاق إلى سماع نبرات صوتك الملئ بالحنو .

ويدى تشتاق إلى أخذ بركتك يا قديس اللة .

عزائى الوحيد أنك  الآن مستريح مع المسيح 

و لن أقول وداعاً لك يا أبى . لأنك موجود فى قلبى دائماً 

وكلامك  ودررك الثمينة فى كتبك تغذينى روحياً 

ولذلك سأقول إلى اللقاء لحين لقائك فى الملكوت .


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## Son Ava Karas (31 مارس 2012)

*أنت في قلوبنا يا سيدنا 
علي رجاء القيامة 
إذكرني امام عرش النعمة
 وحشتني يا ابويا
*


----------



## saldor (31 مارس 2012)

البركة فيكم


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2012)




----------



## استفانوس (1 أبريل 2012)

وداعا ايها الجسد الطاهر
الى اللقاء في ملكوت الله الباهر
​


----------



## happy angel (2 أبريل 2012)

*وحشتنى اوى يا أبى 
و حشتنى ضحكتك و عظاتك يا معلم الأجيال 
اذكرنا ياابى امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## Moony34 (2 أبريل 2012)

طوباك يا أبي القديس يا من لم ترد ولم تدافع عن نفسك كل أيام حياتك.


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 أبريل 2012)

*مفيش كلام يعبر عن محبتنا ليك يا سيدنا اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## عماد جيلو (2 أبريل 2012)

أحبتي أقول مع الرسول : لاتكونوا كمن ليس له عزاء 
نحن لدينا عزاء القيامة والا فايماننا باطل رحم الله قداسة البابا
ونحن من ينبغي أن نطلب العزاء من قداسته فهو بلا أدنا شك
مع المسيح والقديسيين


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2012)

*لن ننساك ابى الحبيب
عزائنا الوحيد انك فى احضان المسيح والشهداء والقديسين

ولما كملت ايام خدمته مضى الى بيته​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*اللي عنده تقويم المحبة
 يقلب في النتيجه ويجيب يوم 25/4/2012
 ده يوم اربعين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

شوفوا مكتوب ايه ؟؟؟
 وكأن النتيجه كانت تعلم يوم انتقاله
 حتي ياسيدنا بعد ماتنيحت بترسل لينا كلمة تعزية !!
 وكمان يوم الأربعين جاي يوم أربع
 وكأنك حريص ان تلقي لنا العظة في يومها ...
 شفاعتك ياقديس ياعظيم تكون مع جميعنا امين

منقول .....
*



​


----------



## الشاطبى (5 أبريل 2012)

*قولهم*

*قوم ياسيدنا قولهم انك حي 
*

*.. قولهم انك حاسس بكل واحد فينا
 قولهم انك شايف دموعنا اللي في عنينا
 قولهم انك سامع صراخنا قولهم انك عند اللي خلصنا
 قولهم انك سامعنا وشايفنا وحاسس بينا
 قولهم انك معانا قولهم انك رجانا قولهم انك عند اللي فدانا
 قولهم ياسيدنا قولهم
 قولهم انك مش هتنسانا قولهم انك هتفضل معانا
 جسدك في دير الانبا بيشوي وروحك ويانا
 يبقي ايه ناقصنا تاني يا نبع الحنان .. الجسد موجود والروح كمان
 قولهم انك عايش وسطينا
 قولهم انك في قلب كل واحد فين*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (6 أبريل 2012)

*فعلا لن ننساه أبدا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أبريل 2012)

في ابريل في اليوم الخامس والعشرون
هايكون يوم الاربعين لقداسه البابا شنودة
الارض وما فيها هايكون قلبهم حزين ودموعهم علي الخد تسيل

والسماء بكل فيها هاتكون فيها فرح وتهليل 
برجوع البابا شنودة لموطنه الاصلي وسكنه في حضن يسوع

فازاي احنا يا اولاد الملك نحزن لفراق الجسد الفاني
واحنا واثقين ان الروح خالده في السماء

مش بقول مش نزعل لان دي مشاعر جوانا
بس مش معقول السماء يكون فيها تهليل وفرح
واحنا هنا مش بنهلل معاهم
مش احنا بنصلي في الصلاه الربانيه
كما في السماء كذلك علي الارض

نفسي في اليوم دا يكون فرح وتهليل 
وقلوبنا تتشفع وتطلب الصلاه عنها من قدسنا المعاصر
راعينا الامين البابا سنودة الثالث


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*
معجزة للبابا بس حلووووووة جدا
 شاب مسيحى من الاسكندريه كان يريد انهاء بعض الاجراءات من جوازات السفر و الموجوده بمنطقه محطه الرمل بالقرب من الكتدرائيه المرقسيه بالاسكندريه

و عندما بدأ فى انهاء بعض الاجراءات وجد ان المبلغ الذى معه لن يكفى فهو يحتاج رسوم حوالى 200 جنيه ولم يكن معه المبلغ نزل هذا الشاب وهو يفكر من اين سيأتى بهذا المبلغ ---- و اذا بأحد الاشخاص ينادى ع......ليه ويقول له متعرفش كنيسه قريبه من هنا ؟؟

فقال له توجد كنيسه المرقسه ممكن اوصلك
 وعندما ذهبوا للكنيسه وجدوا زحام وعرفوا انا قداسه البابا شنوده يبارك الشعب فوقف فى طابور المتواجدين وكان من عاده سيدنا ان يقدم للمحبين مبلغ عشرين جنيه لكل شخص

وعندما سلم عليه هذا الشاب فوجىء انا قداسه البابا يعطيه 200 جنيه وعندما اخدها ومشى فكر قليلا قد يكون البابا مخطئا فرجع اللى البابا ليقول له انه اعطاه 200 جنيه وليس 20 جنيه وهنا انتهره مجموعه من الشبان وقالو له لقد اخذت بركه لماذا تعود مره اخرى ووسط هذا الضجيج اشار قداسه البابا للشبان اتركوه وقاله تعالى يا ابنى

وعندما وصل هذا الشاب لقداسته قاله ياسيدنا انت اديتنى 200 جنيه وليس 20 جنيه وانا كنت راجع لا تكون غلطان وارجعلك الباقى

وهنا جذبه سيدنا وهمس فى اذنه انا عارف انهم 200 جنيه هيكفوك ولا عايز تانى ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

تمر الايام ثقيلة جدا علينا نتيجة  فراقك لنا بالجسد   يا قداسة ابينا الحبيب  البابا شنودة الثالث
ثقيلة جدا علينا ان نتذكرك ونقول كلمة كان هذة
نطلب منك  الان يا شفعينا ان تذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## ebnelbaba2012 (6 أبريل 2012)

*الأنبا بيشوى*

*عاجل جدا جداااااااااااااااااااا
نيافة الأنبا بيشوى يرشح نفسه لمنصب البطريرك وحصوله على تسعة توقيعات من الأباء الأساقفة

تابعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

ebnelbaba2012 قال:


> *عاجل جدا جداااااااااااااااااااا
> نيافة الأنبا بيشوى يرشح نفسه لمنصب البطريرك وحصوله على تسعة توقيعات من الأباء الأساقفة
> 
> تابعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



*المصدر من فضلك ...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتينى يا قداسة البابا بجد

وشكرا عالهدية عجبتنى قوى 
بحبك يا بابا شنودة


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتينا


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

ليك وحشه


----------



## yousry zaki (6 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عن نفسى حاسس بو جود قداسة البابا هو عايش جوانا


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الفراغ اللى عملته .. بقى مؤلم اوى​


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## +sano+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفتقدين حكمتك .... مفتقدين ضحكتك ​*


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مع اقتراب موعد اختيار راعى لكنيستنا يخلف ذكراك الذهبية فى كنيستنا
نشعر بمرارة الفراق الصعب ونشعر بالشفقة ايضا عما من سوف يخلفك
من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة
الراعى القادم  سوف يحاول بكل من اؤتى من قوة ان يملأ جزءا من الفراغ الذى تركة لنا قداسة البابا برحيلة


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتني اوووووي ومحتجالك الايام اللي جايه دي ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتنى اوى يا حبيبى 

صورتك دايما قدامى 

صللنا امام عرش النعمه 

وصلى لمصر  
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن ارسم صورتك يا بابا افتكر حتي الملامح
ممكن لو تسمح تجيني تفضل هنا قدامي سارح ...


ممكن ارسم نظرة عيونك لما تتضحك وتبتسم
والسعادة اللي جوه مني ضحكك وهبها بدر طارح ...

ممكن ارسم الخدود ممكن تبص يمين شوية 
يلا يا بابا يا مفارق دا وداعك كأنه امبارح ...

اكيد هتبقي احلي لوحة اكيد تبقي معجزة
بص يلا شمال شوية صورتك هتطرح فيا المدايح

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

يا وردة عمرها ما هتدبل 
او حتى هتشوف الموت 

اخدها يسوع من دنيتنا 
وزرعها معاه في الملكوت

وحشتنا جدا يا بابا شنودة
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*وحشانى ضحكتك اوى يا سيدنا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتنى اوووووووى يا سيدنا لسة فراقك بيقطع فى قلبى كل ما افتكر وعظتك يوم الاربع ومش الاقيك بحزن
 دايما على بالى وعمرى ما نسيتك لحظة
مفتقدينك اوى يا حبيبى يا ابو ضحكة جنان واطيب قلب واحن اب 
عزائى الوحيد انك فى حضن المسيح 
وبتصلى عنا 
​


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لم ولن ينسى ابدا
هو ف قلوبنا حتى النهاية


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لا نجد كلمات تصف قداسة البابا شنودة ، فقد أعطاه الله من  صفاته التي لا تحصي لكي نرى الله على الأرض ، لقد علمنا قداسة البابا كيف  يمكن أن يتجسد الله ، لقد أعطى لنا تفسيرا لماذا تجسد المسيح؟ ، وكيف يكون  التجسد على الأرض ، وكيف أن التجسد ليس فيه أمر خاطئ إذا كنا نحمل الله  داخلنا، وحين تموت الخطية داخل كل أحد منا، لقد أعطانا فكرة عن تجسد السيد  المسيح ، فإذا كان قداسة البابا شنودة كان بهذه الصفات وهوانسان ،  فكيف يكون من خلق قداسته حينما كان على الأرض،!؟


----------



## happy angel (23 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

هتفضل معانا وجوه قلوبنا مهما مرت الايام والسنين 
هتفضل ابونا عايش جوانا 
وبنتعلم منك المحبة والتواضع 
وحشتنى اووووووووووى 
​


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ستظل فى قلوبنا وعقولنا الى اخر نفس فى حياتنا
الاسد المرقسى 118 وجودة لا يعنى ابدا انك صفحة وطويت فى تاريخ كنيستنا
من يظن هذا فهو واهم
فانت حى داخل كنيستك الى ان يستلمها المسيح


----------



## happy angel (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تصدق يا بابا ياحبيبي وحشتني مووووووت





​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بقيت وحيدة وموجوعة يا بابا
تعالي املي وحدتي وقويني ارجوك


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

دايما في القلب ياسيدنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*خلتني فيك احتار كتير
محتاره في صوتك  في سكوتك 
وفي كلامك وفي الامك وفي سلامك وفي علامك وفي صفاتك
وفي حياتك وفي فراقك ..

يااكتر حد ابهرني 
واعظم قلب حيرني
لا يمكن هنسي ايامك
شايفاها دايما قدامي
وبوعد قلبك الطيب
ستحيا داوما داخلي
ولك حنيني واشتياقي واحترامي 
وسأذكرك لا بالدموع بل بأبتسامي
واليك ابعث ياابي داوما سلامي ♥


*
*






*♥♥ اذكرني امام عرش النعمة ♥♥
* 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

* متأكدين انك هنا .. مش ناسي واحد مننا .. فاكرنا حتي باسمنا على فكرة بجد .. وحشتنااااااااااااا (♦_♦)

*


----------



## Bekhiet (21 فبراير 2013)

*يا بابا ياحبيبي وحشتني *
*ستظل فى قلوبنا وعقولنا الى اخر نفس فى حياتنا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 فبراير 2013)

*انا عارفه انك حاسس بيا
وحاسس بالتعب النفسي اللي انا فيه
عشان خاطري يابابا صلي من اجل راحتي
اشفعلي ياحبيبي عند حبيبك المسيح ☼
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

اخـــر صــورة ليــك يـا ابـويـا علــى كرســى اجتمــاع الاربعــاء ...
 اجتمــاع الاربعــاء .. بعد كلمــه مش عايز اتكلــم معاكــوا اكتــر من  كــده .. 
ولحظــه تحمــل للالــم واحشنـــى يا ابــويـــا اوووى...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

وحشنيييييييييييييييييييييي اووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2013)

*وحشتنااااا يا سيدنا انت عايش فى قلوبنا
*​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

وحشتنى اوى يا ابويا 

انت دايما فى قلبى  بحبك جدا 

صلى لمصر وصللنا امام عرش النعمه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)

*جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنودة
ايام وشهور وسنين بتفوت عايش في قلوبنا ومش هتممممموت ♥♥
*


----------



## Michael. (5 مارس 2013)

انتى فى قلبى دايما يا شفيعى
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## bb_5 (5 مارس 2013)

حبيبى البابا شنوده ..
انت شفيعى يا قديس العصر أتذكرنى انا ابنتك كنت معى طوال فترة عبورى احبك ابى اذكرنى امام عرش النعمة شفاعتك و صلواتك تكون معانا آمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*وحشتنى اوووووووووووى يا سيدنا 
فاتت سنة على فراقك وعيوننا بتبكى عليك 
صليلنا امام عرش النعمة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2013)

مستنية تنفذ وعدك ليا انت وبابا كيرو


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

مرت سنه على رحليك يا ابى الغالى 

بس انت فى قلبى طول عمرى 

وحشتنى يا ابويا اوى 
​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 مارس 2013)

*




ستظل زكراك العطرة تحيا بقلوبنا
للأبد يا أبي الحنون​*


----------



## e-Sword (17 مارس 2013)

حبيبى البابا شنودة انتا عارف انك ابويا و انا زعلان على فراقك اذكرنى قدام عرش المجد ..شفاعتك من اجل ابويا و امى ....حبيبى يا بابا شنودة وحشتنى جدااااااااااا ...
​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

مش قادرة اصدق ان مرت سنة بالسرعة ديه 
ده كأنها امبارح 
مين يقدر ينسى صوته وضحكته ؟ ده اتربيت عليهم بجد


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2013)

النهاردة ذكر ى رحيل ابينا ومعلمنا الغالى على قلوبنا جميعا معلم الاجيال البابا شنودة
مر عام كانة يوم  وكل يوم مر فى هذا العام كانة سنة منذ رحيلك


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2013)

كلماتك دايما قدامى 

مسيرها تنتهى  وكله للخير   وربنا موجود

دايما موجود فى قلبى وحياتى كلها 

صللنا اما عرش النعمه يا ابويا  الغالى 

وصلى لمصر الغاليه 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

*..*

مفتقدآكـ 


*..*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

مقدرش أنساك يا ابويا


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2013)

*وحشتنا يا سيدنا اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2013)

في قلوبنا و لن ننساك يا راعينا المحبوب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 مارس 2013)

*لقد كان قداستة احد الامور القليلة الجيدة بالحياة 
ابتسامتة تصبرني وتزيل حزني في الحال
حزنة كان يعصرني من الالم والضيق
نكتتة كانت تجعلني اضحك ملي شدقي
وداااااااااااااااااااعا يا بابا شنودة​*


----------



## صلاح صدقى (6 مايو 2013)

☀ ☁ ♥ ❤ ☺ ☝ ✌


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا استاذى الكريم على موضوعك الرائع...بجد البابا شنوده هيوحشنا كتير جدا..اشفعلنا فى السما يا بابانا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

وحشتنى يا سيدنا


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*البابا شنودة *
*كان راجل محترم*
*تبقى ذكراه فى القلوب*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2013)

*هل تعلم معلومات عن قداسة البابا شنودة*​=========  
*فى الليلة الظلماء يُفتقد البدرُ
* ان البابا شنودة كان مصابا بسرطان البنكرياس وكان يعالج بالكيماوي منذ سنوات
* ان البابا كان مصابا بفشل كلوي وكان يقوم بغسيل الكلي 3 مرات اسبوعيا
* ان البابا كان يعاني من الام واوجاع شديده جدا جد بالعمود الفقري وكان يعالج عن طريق حقن العمود الفقري لتسكين الالام
وبالرغم من ذلك كان دائما مبتسما فرحا بشوشا مبتهجا وكان يحمل صليبه بفرح شديد
* هل تعلم ان البابا عندما حاصرة السلفيين بالكاتدرائيه حاول الخروج لهم قائلا لا تمنعوني من نوال اكليل الشهاده الا ان الاباء الاساقفه الموجودين معه منعوه قائلين انت عندك اكاليل كتيرة جدا ولا تنتظر اكليل الشهاده ومنعوة من الخروج
* هل تعلم ان البابا كان يقضي نص الاسبوع بقلايته بالدير ولم ينسي يوما انه راهب
* هل تعلم ان يوم الخميس كان يخصصه البابا للفقراء والمحتاجين وكان يفرح جدا جدا باي فقير مسلم ويلبي طلبه في الحال ولم يكن يفرق يوما بين محتاج مسلم او مسيحي
* هل تعلم ان البابا شنوده منذ جلس علي كرسيه حكم مصر 2 من الرؤساء هم السادات ومبارك
* هل تعلم ان ان حسني مبارك لم يكن بطيئا فقط في قراراته عند قيام الثورة ولكنه كان بطيئا ايضا في اتخاذ قرار بالغاء قرار السادات بمنع البابا من مغادرة الدير ولم يتخذ القرار الا بعد 4 سنوات اي ان البابا ظل محبوسا بديرة بعد موت السادات ب4 سنوات-*ولولا هذا الخلاف والحبس* ما كان البابا قد نجا  وعاش  30 سنة معلماً كارزاً مصلحاً راعياً بانياً متوسعاً.
* هل تعلم انه بسبب سوء العلاقه بين البابا والسادات ولولا قرار حبس البابا بالدير لحضر البابا العرض العسكري الذي مات فيه السادات ولكن الذي حضر هو الانبا صموئيل وهو احد الخمسة الذين اختارهم السادات لتولي شئون الكنيسه وايضا هو احد الثلاثة مرشحين الذين القيت عليهم القرعه الهيكليه التي اختير منها البابا شنوده
* هل تعلم انه عندما صدر قرار بحبس البابا بالدير كان البابا في طريقه للمقر بالكاتدرائيه وقيل له انه ممنوع من دخوله فرد البابا قائلا اي مكان يتواجد به البابا هو مقر للبابا
* هل تعلم ان اول عظة للبابا بعد خروجه من الدير كانت في يناير 1985 بعنوان المحبه
* هل تعلم ان اول عظة للبابا بعد محاصرة السلفيين للكاتدرائيه كانت بعنوان اغفروا
* هل تعلم عندما قيل للبابا انك ستسلم الكنيسه للمسيح رد قائلا تلك وظيفة البطريرك ال118
* هل تعلم ان البابا قبل نياحته وصي علي الاهتمام بالكنيسه وابنائها
بركته وشفاعته ومعونته فلتكن معنا اجمعين امين


----------



## طموحي الجنان (20 يونيو 2013)

السلام 
من يكون بابا شنودة أحد يشرح لي ???


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يونيو 2013)

طموحي الجنان قال:


> السلام
> من يكون بابا شنودة أحد يشرح لي ???



وهل في مخلوق علي وجه الارض لم يعرف قداسة البابا شنودة !! هل هذا يُعقل ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

سيدنا النهاردة عيد ميلادك بتعيد مع رب المجد والقديسين 
عاوزة اقولك انك وحشتنى اوووووووووى 
وكل سنة وانت فى قلوبنا يا حبيبى 
مش هننساك ابدا لو مرت سنين 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنى اوى يا حبيبى 
كل سنه وانت فى حضن يسوع 
ومع القديسين 
هتفضل دايما فى قلبى يا قديس 
اذكرنى انا واسرتى 
وكل فرد فى المنتدى امام عرش النعمه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش خايفين يابابا طول مانت فاكرنا وبتصللنا
مش انت قولت اننا في قلبك باستمرار؟
مش انت قولت اخدتنا معاك في قلبك وعقلك وفكرك؟
مش انت قولت هتاخد كل الالامنا ومشاكلنا
وهتعرضها علي الله وعلي المسؤلين؟
يبقا هنخاف ازاي ونخاف من مين ؟!
واثقين ياسيدنا انك بتصلي من اجلنا
وواثقين ان ربنا هيستجيب لقداستك
لو مش النهارده يبقي اكيد بكرا
لانك علمتنا اهم 3 كلمات في حياتنا
ربنا موجــــــــــود..
كله للــــــــــــخير..
مسيرها تـــــــــنتهي..
واحنا مأمنين ومصدقين وواثقين يابويا..
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنا جدا يا سيدنا
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة و صلي من اجل مصر


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

محتاجين صلواتك اكتر من اي وقت 

صليلينا يابونا الغالي​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*
وحشتنااااا يا سيدنا انت عايش فى قلوبنا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

عارف يابابا
انا قاعده دلوقتي ياحبيبي
بسمع صوتك الحنون
وانت بتقولنا تأمل "عايز يارب ارجع اليك"
بتأمل في كل كلمة بتقولها يابابا
وبسمعها كويس اوي
ونفسي انفذها
بس محتجالك يابويا
تتشفعلي عند حبيبك المسيح
انه يساعدني ارجع اليه.

​


----------

